# Any tips?



## rhoffart (Jan 4, 2012)

I have two wine barrels on my deck the I'm going to plant one vine in each. But the price was right I got 10 for the hell of it. I have 6 holes planned and secured from deer up by the well house on a fence line. 

So I'm going to give it my best shot. I pulled the trigger too quick and found out after the order that a nobody really buys from Willis Orchard. I have no data on these and really don't know if these are going to hold up here in the Texas Hill Country. I have look at their supplied chart and we are in the correct zone. 

I have a greenish thumb and been successful with hydroponic tomatoes the last few years. 

My plan is to plant Saturday. 

Any must do's? Or don'ts? Mainly feeding and freeze concerns.


----------



## Angelina (Jan 4, 2012)

I have instuctions for planting these from a grower, I will post them in a few. mean time, what is your temperature now? When are you expecting a freeze?


----------



## rhoffart (Jan 4, 2012)

Angelina said:


> I have instuctions for planting these from a grower, I will post them in a few. mean time, what is your temperature now? When are you expecting a freeze?


thanks

40's to 70's ... possible freeze next week. We will have a handful more freezes before spring.


----------



## Angelina (Jan 4, 2012)

I would suggest you plant these indoors if you think your ground will freeze. Sounds like you are talking about a hard frost, or a light freeze, but not a ground freeze??? When you get a frost or freeze is it something that happens at night and then the temp comes back up in the morning and through out the day? Also what kind of ground soil do you have?


----------



## rhoffart (Jan 4, 2012)

Angelina said:


> I would suggest you plant these indoors if you think your ground will freeze. Sounds like you are talking about a hard frost, or a light freeze, but not a ground freeze??? When you get a frost or freeze is it something that happens at night and then the temp comes back up in the morning and through out the day? Also what kind of ground soil do you have?



No ground freezes, a hard freeze for us is 10 hours below 32. It is rare that we get below 25. The ground is very loose soil down to about 18" then rock. I live somewhat on a hill side. Lot's of oak and cedar but none too close to the planting area. The two on the deck I'm not worried about, they will be close to power if I need to throw a light on them. The ones on the hill (6 of them) I could cover if needed. Willis only ships in winter and this is when they recommend to plant. I purchased the 3 year plant so they might be more hardy.


----------



## Angelina (Jan 4, 2012)

I will give you the directions as they were given to me. 

Fruit Grape Cabernet Sauvignon

Size 10-20" Climbing Vine
Exposure Full sun to partial shade
Hardiness 10-20 Deg. F
Flower Inconspicuous Green
Blooms in Spring

1. Plant in early Spring as soon as your soil can be worked. Grapes will grow in most well drained soils with pH preferably between 5.6 and 6.4

2. Place your rooted cutting in a hole large enough to spread roots in a downward outward fashion.

3. Fill hole, tamp soil around grape and water well. Prune cutting back to a single cane, leaving 2-3 buds.

4. After danger of frost is past and growth has begun, remove all but two of the strongest shoots per vine.

I planted mine in full sun as I believe this is best for production. Also you may also know this but make sure there are no pockets when you fill the hole in. I always add a little dirt and then a little water till the hole is full so I know for sure.


----------



## Angelina (Jan 4, 2012)

Depending on their size you may want to concider putting a dome over them. I have used a fish tank or if they are small enough a gallon milke jug with the top cut off and tied down. Anything you can use to make a nice mini green house on those nights you think there may be a cold front coming in. The heat from the ground will keep them warm.


----------



## rhoffart (Jan 4, 2012)

Angelina said:


> Depending on their size you may want to concider putting a dome over them. I have used a fish tank or if they are small enough a gallon milke jug with the top cut off and tied down. Anything you can use to make a nice mini green house on those nights you think there may be a cold front coming in. The heat from the ground will keep them warm.



My thoughts as well. I have a 10 foot section of 6" PVC that will make good covers. I didn't know if they needed to freeze, I know that sounds stupid but I though I read that somewhere. But I'm sure that is after they are established.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 4, 2012)

Just cover them up if you have a freeze warning with a good blankie. If your going to get down into the low 20's your on your own..... 

Go buy a bunch of heating pads! and a LONG extension cord!


----------



## rhoffart (Jan 4, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> Just cover them up if you have a freeze warning with a good blankie. If your going to get down into the low 20's your on your own.....
> 
> Go buy a bunch of heating pads! and a LONG extension cord!



I'll keep my babies warm, it might look like Christmas again 

kinda like your pic ...


----------

